# Dahlandermotor >>> Frequenzumrichter



## Wilhelm (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute
Möchte einen Dahlandermotor über einen Frequenzumrichter steuern.
Ist dies möglich? Wie sollte ich ihn anschliessen?

Danke schon mal
sonnige Grüße Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
möglich ist das.
Mal angenommen du hast einen 2/4-poligen Dahlandermotor (Dreieck/Doppelstern) ist es ratsamer die Wicklung in niedriger Drehzahl (Dreieck) am Frequenzumrichter zu betreiben.

Die meisten Dahlanderwicklungen sind leicht gesehnt ausgeführt, sodass in der 2-poligen Schaltung oft nicht alle Nuten an der Polausbildung teilnehmen (Aufhebungen).
Die eingelegte Wicklung ist nämlich eine 4-polige Wicklung.

Gruß
Thomas


----------

